# Baby Parakeet's leg splayed?



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

This is My friend Glea's baby, he was born about two months ago and can not fly or hop/walk well. What can I tell her, I am very new to the bird world! She thinks Tiny Tim is crippled,.... Is he?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

In the picture, It looks like it's deformed to me. but i'm no vet. Has it always been like that? since birth? It could be broken, or it might not have gotten enough calcium growing up. I'm sure there are more people here who can help more. I hope it all works out well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it just the one leg that goes out to the side? A front on picture would make things clearer I think. How long has his leg been like that? Did she hatch these babies?


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea it has always been like that since she has noticed the babies moving about on their own, I am trying to contact her (she lives in MD and I in WA) to send a few more pictures. The mommy is one of her favorite birds. This is the only other picture I have right now. It is sooo cute! I wish "he" was mine, I just love his coloring and she says that he is such a lover to be around.


----------



## Luna the Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I had two birds that were like that... A rooster and a ringneck dove. Like that ever since they hatched. They were like that their entire lives. Other than having to hop on one leg they lived perfectly normal lives.
The joint that connected the leg to the thigh was deformed and made it stick out to the side. 
Those two ended up being the most loveable birds I ever had too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know that this is splayed leg. That can be fixed by wrapping it in a more natural position. But the sooner you fix that, the better the outcome. That looks different to me, unless I am just not seeing it right. I think I'd have brought it to a vet. He's a very pretty bird. Is the leg straight, or is it bent? Can't tell. A splayed leg is straight, but just goes oout to the side.


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone this is Gleebee. I am the owner of Tiny Tim. Thanks for the complements. He is 6 weeks old now---can fly just alittle bit, he basically stays on the bottom of the cage--fluttering around. I did see him yesterday trying to get on a perch. He was born with the leg looking like it is in the pictures. I will post more pictures of him asap. I did talk to a doctor on animal radio on xm radio. The doctor told me that birds that have leg problems or are deformed ---I call it 
Tiny Tim is disabled are lacking in Vitamin D. The dr. told me to give my birds a pelleted diet to get the extra vitamins they lack from a seed diet. I might add the first bird I had who was born 2 days before Tiny Tim is perfect and doing great. Tiny Tim was underweight and had some crop problems. I massaged the crop and it helped alot. I had fed him Exact Bird formula. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do live in WV and there's no doctors that take care of birds in my state.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you tell me where in WV? Come Monday, I'll try to find you someone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Gleebee. He certainly is a pretty little thing. Is the leg straight out, or is it bent? If it is splayed leg, it happens for differnt reasons. Not always Vit. D shortage. Sometimes nesting materials. Nothing to hold onto with his feet, to keep them under him, so they go out to the side. If it is caught early enough, and taped in a more natural position, then it can be fixed. I'm not sure that this is splayed leg though. It looks as if it is bent. Is it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If anyone can find a resource, it's Charis. She really good at that. If there is one around, she'll find it.


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Charis, I am located about 2 hours north of Charleston, WV. By the way he can bend his leg alittle but not much. The leg seems to be very weak.


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

Glea, sorry I do not know where I got MD from!! I am sorry I got it wrong, I am glad that you will find some answers here, I hope you like this site! I told you it was cool!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

gleebee said:


> Charis, I am located about 2 hours north of Charleston, WV. By the way he can bend his leg alittle but not much. The leg seems to be very weak.


How far are you willing or able to drive?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*I do have these two vets*

Jeffery Kyle Patton, DVM
Clinic Name: Animal Care Associates, Inc.
Address: 840 Oakwood Road
City/State: Charleston, WV 25314
P: 304-344-2244
F: 304-346-8452
Email: [email protected]

Sarah Stephenson, DVM
Clinic Name: Good Shepherd Veterinary Hospital
Address: 3703 MacCorkle Ave. SE
City/State: Charleston, WV 25302

P: 304-925-7387
F: 
Email: [email protected]


You can always call them to find out if they can recommend a vet closer to you.


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Charis. I will try to get in touch with them. Glea


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone Thanks for all the support. Right now I cannot take Tiny Tim to a vet because I live on a limited income. I am retired and I am able to take care of my birds needs--food, toys and treats they need. the cages were given to me. I did recieve Tiny Tim's parents free from an old friend because the friend couldnt take care of the birds. I didnt think that I would have to encounter problems with my parakeets and their offspring. I am not asking for any money or gifts of any sort. I basically want the support from people offering solutions on possibly how I can help Tiny Tim live a better life.It would be great to help him but I do give the best possible care and love to him and to his parents. Thanks. May God Bless each and every one of you. Glea


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone here. This is Glea, Tiny Tim mommy. Thank you Charis for the 2 vets that deal with birds. I would very much like to take Tiny Tim to one of the vets you mentioned. But I am unable to since I live on a fixed income and retired myself. I did acquire my cage from a place that offers items for free. As for Tiny Tim and Peepers parents--they were given to me because the owner was unable finanically and for other reasons not able to take care of the birds for free. I am able to afford the food, toys, etc for my birds. I never thought about the medical part of owning a bird as do most owners. I am not asking for money or any kind of gifts for my birds. I would and do very much appreciate the advice and the support of all of you that are offering me solutions to help Tiny Tim. the other baby parakeet is doing great and no problems with his health. Thank you everyone for every thought and kind words you have given me and my birds. My birds are well taken care of each and every day--I love them with all my heart. God Bless each one of you. Thanks. Glea


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I wanted to let you all know that I got a bird house cage for Tiny Tim. His family was picking on him. Today he climbed to the top of the cage. I am very proud of him. I still want to find out what is wrong with his leg. Thanks for all the support everyone has given me and 
Tiny Tim.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't keep him in a cage with a wire bottom to it. That just makes it even more difficult for him to get around. If it is splayed leg, it could probably still be helped. Too bad you can't pay for a vet, as if they can wrap it, and show you how to do it, and it can still be done, it would mean the difference between a bird that can walk, and one who never will. The quality of his life would be so much more improved. That's really too bad. He's such a pretty little thing. Anyway, I hope he does alright, but I really would take the wire thing out from the bottom of his cage. That has to be very difficult for him to walk on. He would do better on a solid floor.


----------



## gleebee (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going to give the doctors a call Charis gave me and ask for their advice. Maybe the doctor can tell me some exercises to do with him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gleebee said:


> I am going to give the doctors a call Charis gave me and ask for their advice. Maybe the doctor can tell me some exercises to do with him.


If it is splayed leg, then it doesn't need exercise. They need to be wrapped in such a way as to bring them into a more natural position. I'm just not sure how old you can do it without hurting the bird more. If it is caught young, the legs can be made normal again. Just not sure of the time limit here. Sorry. The vet should know.


----------

